
Android phones can be hacked remotely by viewing malicious PNG image - trumped
https://www.csoonline.com/article/3339776/security/android-phones-remotely-hackable-just-by-viewing-nasty-png-image.html
======
xfitm3
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19140360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19140360)

